# K750i or k550i???????



## ionicsachin (May 27, 2007)

Hi doston.....

My dad has given me 12000....i wanna buy one of the above fones..

i read many reviews and most of them say K750i camera quality is better.....

Please advice which one is better and why


----------



## Jatin_T (May 27, 2007)

Hmm..the k750i is kinda old now, the k550i is the new version, and i guess it has more memory.
Me planning to get it(k550) tom'row fr my sis..anyone who thinks i shudnt..pls say it!!


----------



## aryayush (May 27, 2007)

Of course the K550i is better. The keypad is supposed to be not the best one ever, but I think the phone overall is a lot better than K750i. Plus, it is not three years old.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 27, 2007)

K550i is a cybershot phone. So its cam features ll be much better than the K750i.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 27, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Of course the K550i is better. The keypad is supposed to be not the best one ever, but I think the phone overall is a lot better than K750i. Plus, it is not three years old.



*K550i camera isn't any better then K750i, you can check yourself or read a review at Mobile-review.com*

Screen Resolution is also same.

K750i uses Memory Stick Pro duo while K550i uses Memory Stick M2 which is a bit costly right now.
*
The only reason you should go for K550i over a K750i is the form factor & support for EDGE. Not the camera*


----------



## aryayush (May 27, 2007)

Who said anything about the camera! I certainly didn't.

The last thing I look for, in a mobile phone, is the stupid camera.


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 27, 2007)

I have k750i...n its gr8
I bought it for 9150/-


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 27, 2007)

am going to get a k550i ne time this week.


----------



## Jatin_T (May 27, 2007)

Err..since i was buyin it for my sis..she fell in love wid the Nokia 6300 over der..same case like d time i wanted her to buy w700i and she ended up wid 6233..hope this one works fine for some time!


----------



## aryayush (May 27, 2007)

LOL!


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 27, 2007)

hehe 
BTW 6233 ka current price kitna hai??


----------



## Aniruddh (May 28, 2007)

K550i aint any better then K750i infact K750i is better eva bein a cybershot K550i's isnt that gud atleast not close to K750i,in every damn thin K750i scores better then K550i except for its age,its been quite sum time now since it was introduced,6233 is arnd 9k,6233 better then K550i as far as i m concerned!
6300 is trully pathetic especially its battery backup sux,u'll need to charge it everyday or may b twice a day if u use fm,music player,or cam for sum time.


----------



## Jatin_T (May 29, 2007)

Well, if you have a sis, or know gals, you need no explanation about why i didnt try to change her mind...
damn nokia..making "cute" fones!!
And the 6233 is arnd 9k, 9.4 in croma...
and to think i bought it for 12.5 k less than 6 months back!


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 31, 2007)

hmmm.. abt the k750i vs. k550i cam.. i'd like to say something. i've personally seen the photos clicked from both phones transfered to a PC.. and lemme tell u something, tho the k550i's cam shoots a bit more grainy pics they are nevertheless fine. the difference is not very much noticable which can be corrected via noiseware or paint.net (both of which are free). so i think downplaying the whole phone for this reason is not fair.

i'm not able to understand how cud se brand the k550i when the pics clicked are a bit more grainier than k750i. but the formfacter and edge do really haf a point to make over k750i. again, the sore point here is the use of m2 cards where are the costliest now!


----------



## Stuge (May 31, 2007)

I have used both the phones K750i and K550i .I will suggest you to go with K550i .If you are not SMSholic .Screen Size of K550i is bigger .Don't except too much from mobile  camras of both they are good for taking fun pictures, not for taking X-lent pictures . .


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 1, 2007)

The keypad of K550i is not gud. Due to this reason only I bought K750i instead and 2 tell u the truth, I am glad that i made this choice. Excellent camera, cool looks, gud sound quality, inexpensive than K550i. K550i is only superior than K750i in terms of EDGE. nothing else.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 2, 2007)

The new keypad design adopted by Sony Ericsson in all their latest models – those thin keys that seem almost hard to press in fact prove pretty comfortable to use. Keen message fans may get their fingers sore in the beginning, but we are happy with the keys feedback and even people with large fingers don’t have problems with them. The keys backlighting is blue and it’s rather strong and even. However, the two side soft keys for the messages and I-mode are not that good and do not offer the needed feedback when pressed.  

Second paragraph Page 2 Gsm Arena

*www.gsmarena.com/motorola_pebl_<b>u6</sony_ericsson_k550-review-128p2.php


----------



## ionicsachin (Jun 11, 2007)

So finally what sud i buy.....550i or 750i


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 11, 2007)

ionicsachin said:
			
		

> So finally what sud i buy.....550i or 750i


i got a k550i and i love it

sadly no mega bass....bad ear phones bundled and M2 is Coslty !!!!

camera outdoor pics are awesome....am happy...

indoor pics not that good.......but i think if i increase the brightness and take pics properly then i might get pics properly.


Also i compared the sound quality of k550i with my friend ka w700i WITHOUT megbass IT was SAME 
but then with megabass ON w700i was good


And Am having one BIG PROBLEM.
the keys 4 and 6 sometimes dont work while typing a message.!!!!!!


----------



## rohan4pal (Jun 12, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> i got a k550i and i love it
> 
> sadly no mega bass....bad ear phones bundled and M2 is Coslty !!!!
> 
> ...



 hi!!! remember me so finally u bought K550i......hmm......whts the price of this fone


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 12, 2007)

yes first of all that problem i am facing its sick......
it happens a few times......hmm....half of times....or say 4 out of 10 times.


its costs 10900 RS with hutch General (not student plan  ) connection free !!??!! 

with it came hpm-62 headphones(carp) ......64 MB M2(wow soo big) and USB Cable(cool)
USB Cable also charges the cell battery when connected to computer.

CD with software......pretty good helps you sync ur phone with outlook  !!

hutch free ??? 
i dumped it and kept good old BSNL..
thinking of changing to Airtel college plan..


in bangalore at global access jaynagar showroom.....10900 RS


----------



## deepakchan (Aug 13, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> in bangalore at global access jaynagar showroom.....10900 RS


 
is it so much?? I saw it for 8690 on wavetelmobiles.com two months so much difference??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 13, 2007)

^^^ yeah it is!


----------



## max_demon (Aug 14, 2007)

k750, k750,k750


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 14, 2007)

K550i i'm happy with this cell


----------



## matt0323 (Sep 26, 2007)

i would never buy old phones.. go for k550i its slim better design than k750i. does camera matter that much? i don't think you would be taking pictures 24/7 right? flash ur new k550i to get walkman 2.0 w/ megabass


----------



## krun (Oct 4, 2008)

hi everyone...
im having a really hard time deciding wether to buy k55o or k750.... i got from all ur posts that the 750's camerais better but can someone pls tell me abt the sound quality through loudspeakers...which phone has better sound through loudspeakers?


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 4, 2008)

^^ Dude! You brought up an year old thread! So, how much is ur budget? Go for a K790i which is a lot better than the above two.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

K550i is the Upgraded version of K750i 
it has edge and better operating system...


----------



## Coool (Oct 4, 2008)

get a k550i and flash it to w610i.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

^^
But the camera shutter will not work then.....


----------



## krun (Oct 4, 2008)

Coool said:


> get a k550i and flash it to w610i.



hmmm wat do u mean by flash it to w610i?

n also guys , the problem is that i cant go for k790i bcs it is slightly above my budget....
but  suppposing i was to save up for that, is the loudspeaker on it good?

n



Scorpion said:


> ^^ Dude! You brought up an year old thread! So, how much is ur budget? Go for a K790i which is a lot better than the above two.




 the problem is that i cant go for k790i bcs it is slightly above my budget.. so wat out of those two wud u recommend?


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 4, 2008)

as far as I know. k750i is a very old model... go for a k550i, if u must.

k790i is a very good cam phone and u will never regret saving for it... loud speaker is NOT very loud (I used the phone), just average sound output, but very good clarity/quality. Excellent Xenon flash with 3.2 MP cam is its big plus.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 4, 2008)

K550i over K750i. Faster IMO. 

BTW, you can get other phones in that price too.


----------



## Coool (Oct 5, 2008)

krun said:


> hmmm wat do u mean by flash it to w610i?




By flashing the w610i firmware and main to k550i, u get all the features of w610.

my k550i also flashed to w610..


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 5, 2008)

get a chinese phone and utilize the else money....


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 5, 2008)

^^  chinese spammer? 
Dont go for a chinese set, its a gamble.


----------

